# Lambdastar uC 9.7 vs DemonMax



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey all, I've been using lambdastar UC for a while around the house for bugs and it's worked great. About time to reorder and I've noticed the price has jumped a good chunk but i has been watching demon max and heard good things but not sure if it's worth saving a few bucks or if Lambdastar is the way to go. I appreciate any insight!

Thanks!


----------

